# Best bag for DSLR? What do YOU use?



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just about to purchase a Nikon D40 DSLR :thumb:, but it doesnt come with a case/bag.

What bags/cases do you SLR users use?

ive been looking at Crumpler bags, but they seem to be expensive.

Lowepro are cheaper but theyre not original like the crumplers.

would prefer a messenger style bag or backpack that can hold the SLR an axtra lens or two and a bottle of water, 2 passports etc etc my mobile and wallet even maybe.

any suggestions


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I've got a D40 and bought a Loewpro backpack for it. The camera compartment is in the bottom and is protected by soft padding. Enough room to hold the Camera, spare lens and charger, plus space in the top compartment for whatever else you want. Not too expensive either around £50


----------



## glennv6 (Mar 7, 2008)

I bought a D80 last weekend and bought a lowe pro bag along with the camera. I think it was about 45 quid and is a back pack style bag. :thumb:


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

I use a Crumpler - great bag, and doesn't look too much like a camera bag either


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I bought this one from Jessops http://www.jessops.com/Store/s35772...kuOfferingPriceASC&IsInStockOnly=False&comp=n

The sales lad spent 5 minutes showing me all the pockets etc and telling me how good it was for £30 as he thought it was the Nova 2, went to till and he told the chap on the till it was £30. The till chap scanned it, it came up with £79.99 and he then said, hang on, i've got to price match this at £30 as agreed. So 3 brown tenners later and i left with an £80 bag. Result!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

You can't beat a Lowepro for storage. I use the AW pro series which holds my D300 with 17-55 and 6 other lenses, plus cards, batteries etc.
Don't think too small (trekker), as you will inevitably add lenses and accessories through time.

Gary


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Try the Tamrac adventure series, I have an Adventure 9 that houses a D80 in the bottom with 2 lenses and bits, compatrment above for jacket / lunch and a 17" laptop in the back!! perfect backpack balance too its about £60 a great buy!!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I was looking at around the £30 region and not much more.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Try these:

http://www.morrisphoto.co.uk/ProductDetails~productID~4868~categoryid~135.html

http://www.morrisphoto.co.uk/ProductDetails~man~Lowepro~productID~4874~categoryid~157.html


----------



## wibble (Aug 11, 2006)

I had a Lowepro Rezo 160 AW bundled with my D40 and I think it's a great bag.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Got one of these for my D40X :thumb:

Darren


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I got a  tamrac adventure 7 in grey for my canon 400d a few weeks back.Very impressed with it..


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

I don,t think you can go wrong with Tamrac. I have used them for many years with all my camera stuff.


----------



## flanker (Feb 18, 2008)

Amazon.co.uk: Lowepro - Orion Trekker II black backpack: Electronics & Photo
This is what I use, just the job.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

I use a Lowepro backpack for my D40x, purchased it last year when they were running the 20% cash back offer.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

I've got a Lowepro trekker, its great


----------



## matt1206 (Jul 20, 2007)

I've got a Lowepro Nova 2 AW for my D60


----------



## flanker (Feb 18, 2008)

If I remember correctly,(theres a first) one of the camera mags was giving away a Lowepro bag if you took out a subscription.
Might be worth a visit to Smiths.

Here you go!
http://www.greatmagazines.co.uk/store/displayitem.asp?sid=91&id=21639&ts=a1035


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

flanker said:


> Amazon.co.uk: Lowepro - Orion Trekker II black backpack: Electronics & Photo
> This is what I use, just the job.


thats what i use too, plenty of room for my D50, lenses and a flash. and theres a load of little pocket in the main compartment for cleaning goodies and memory cards etc.

http://www.jessops.com/Store/s33270...kuOfferingPriceASC&IsInStockOnly=False&comp=n


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a Lowepro- Micro trekker 200, great bag , a bit like the Tardis looks small , but has loads of room will take my 40d with 70-200 attached with space for flash and another lens, has a flap on front for other bits and bobs etc.. has a couple of side pouches for bottles..
link below

http://products.lowepro.com/product/Micro-Trekker0200,1963.htm


----------



## b3ndy (Apr 14, 2008)

I bought myself a D40 from Jessops yesterday and got a free 'Centon' bag with it! Cant complain for free!

Ben


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

clipstone said:


> I use a Crumpler - great bag, and doesn't look too much like a camera bag either


Which crumpler bag do you have?

i was looking at the Pretty Boy L or XL but just cant gauage how big (or small) they are??


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

i managed to pick up a Lowepro TLZ20 (LINK) from PCWorld at a bargain price of £4.98 a month or so ago. Suits my 400D perfect, for the money think i'd be pushed to find anything close, quality is good, feels nicely protective, I was pleased finding that bargain.


----------



## GTV (Feb 13, 2008)

It's got to be a Lowepro.... all of their bags are great especially the back pack type, they are incredibly well made and really tough!

They aren't plastered with camera logos and the backpacks dont look like camera bags which is very important if you want to keep you investment!


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Estoril-5 said:


> Which crumpler bag do you have?
> 
> i was looking at the Pretty Boy L or XL but just cant gauage how big (or small) they are??


I have the Pretty Boy 4000XL, and it's not very big at all. Enough room for the body & small zoom (18-55) with some odds & ends, or one larger lens. Can't comfortably fit my 70-300 in there with it as well, so is only used if I'm going out with a single lens.

Certainly can't put flash guns, triggers etc in there.

It's well constructed though.

I'm considering a Lowepro Stealth Reporter, just need to go try a few and see which size is right.


----------

